# Long term rent in Berlin



## dankat (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Me and my girlfriend will arrive in Berlin on 15/2/2015 for six months due to language study, we have searched for accommodations in Mitte, Kreuzberg, Tiergarten, Friedrichsain and Prenzluar Berg online and found nothing. We willing to pay no more than 600 Euros per month with all additional cahrges available. I want to ask you, guys, what do you think will be better for us to do? fly to Berlin on the 15\2 and take a 2 week hotel\WG\rent flat and then look for an apartment while we already in Berlin or continue search online? and what about German bank account, can we rent an accommodation in Berlin without that? I currently study in Israel and have only Isaraeli bank account (12,000 E per person for half a year should be enough?).

Thank you all,
Dan.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you may have to readjust either your budget or your location. 

I would do both: search online, but also line up some temporary accommodation in case you don't find anything before you leave. 

Life will be easier with a German bank account, which you can easily acquire when you arrive.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Try to get in contact with the Jewish comm. in Berlin Israelis in Berlin - Jewish Community of Berlin
may be they can help..


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think part of your issue is you are thinking of 6 months as being long term to rent an apartment, but in Berlin "long term" covers many years (even for life)! You would also have high deposits etc. Look for a serviced apartment perhaps, but it is likely to cost more. Another option to consider is a sub-let which is suitable for a short term solution like 6 months.


----------

